# The ZYRA Space Ship kit from "When worlds Collide"



## Akihisa Kogune (May 3, 2005)

Does anybody know about this kit?

The ZYRA Space Ship model kit from "When worlds Collide", manufactured by Wilmot Mansour.
http://jetex.org/models/kits/kits-other.html

I just want to know about this kit. Is this a Model kit? and how much price condition at current? and want to know any other info related this one. Thanks guys for your support.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

It WAS a model kit...but that page is devoted to long gone classic models. I doubt if it's been available for the last 50 years.

For people that want one of the WHEN WORLDS COLLIDE ships, a company has been selling nice little display versions on Ebay. They are about 10" long, prepainted and mounted on a stand.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Akihisa Kogune said:


> and want to know any other info related this one. Thanks guys for your support.


If you're looking for any other kits to consider, here's one:
http://www.monstersinmotion.com/catalog/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/231/products_id/313?osCsid=e2e1ba0924acc991463aa36651928e80


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hey Brent - can't find it on eBay - do you remember the seller's name or how he listed the item?

Huzz


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Fascinating example of the state of model rocketry (and the projected future of actual space travel) in the pre-styrene age! It's a bit odd, though, that they used the name "Zyra." In _When Worlds Collide_, the _planet_ that will be mankind's new home is called Zyra. The spaceship is usually referred to as the "Space Ark" or simply the "Ark."


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Hmmm...I'm a bit embarrassed to say that I can't that eBay seller either.

They just started offerring a series of classic space ships late last year and the Space Ark only came out in December. It was a wooden model...probably from the Philipines but I know a couple of guys who bought them and were vary pleased. The company seemed to be building models based on the plans from Jack Hagerty's book. They had introduced the Space Ark, Terra V, and one or two others. BTW, Jack Hagerty had no problem with it...he posted that they were free to use the plans.

But I can't find them now.

This is compounded by the fact that this info WOULD have been on the old Solarguard BB but that board was completely hijacked last December and the old posts are gone.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

a bit more on Zyra...

http://jetex.org/archive/jetxfiles/200312.shtml

Jim


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Wow. That's a pretty interesting, old kit! I guess you'll have to haunt ebay for the chance that one will show up.

That MIM one is Lunar Model's kit. I just ordered it from LM directly as few months back. It's not the state-of-the art in model design (come on, it came out in the mid-80s!), but it's perfectly buildable. I talked to Randy, the current owner. He'dfixed up the model so now it's an all-resin kit. He's a good guy and quite earnest about replacing any defective parts to any Lunar model kit that he has the molds to. If you're looking to get a nice GK of the Ark, that's the place to go.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

I believe that the name that they go by on ebay is Builderscience. They also do aircraft models also.

David.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

That looks like them...Builderscience. I see they list a very good looking Von Braun Ferry Rocket but some of the other classic ships have dissappeared.

This could be a case of first production runs being sold out so let's hope they offer them again. The classic space ships were fairly new so I wouldn't expect they just gave up on them.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Some of you might recall that I was working on a fairly large (26+") Space Ark last year.

The project went on temporary hiatus when the weather started to cool and I was unable to get it it painted. I since did a smaller Space Ark and got going on the Spindrift so I haven't been giving the big ark much mention.

But the weather is JUST starting to turn and I was able to run outside and put a guide coat of primer on the ark.


----------

